# logo?



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

what, no decoration on the logo for aus day...


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

I thought there would be a giant inflatable australia thong up there for sure..


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYTBMgAAABHfgAAQQAMICAAYHAA/596gIAB1ETJD1DyT0hoZqANFPIKejykaepo9T2qaIDHjdMDr4uQd/SrBPJEzQmoYbY/c81wWajtjY7vgIdlvIqvcma8sE70ZozHRzR18PEbDCPtKSAmgpktlSR6TE4bfzxZ0erO7RH6JFz1YaC4pws7Fdl/i7kinChIQmCZAAA==


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

RekFix said:


> I thought there would be a giant inflatable australia thong up there for sure..


The Bogan is strong in this one


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

shadowrunner said:


> RekFix said:
> 
> 
> > I thought there would be a giant inflatable australia thong up there for sure..
> ...


I'm from Canberra, it's a bogan stronghold these days


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

Tis ok I lived in Smithfield in Adelaide for a few years, they must have set up an embassy there too.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Red is waving the flag. Aussie, Aussie, Aussie.

trev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Strrraaaayyyyyaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

RekFix said:


> shadowrunner said:
> 
> 
> > RekFix said:
> ...


Was reading the Saturday tele today. Apparently you are all on coke as well.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

well pretty much everything is legal in the ACT so coke + bogan = the new tassie population?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

The wookie's 10,000 posts?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Now we have a wooki tuna and a death star. The dorks are the one's left standing above the alcoholic carnage.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWU/9xCAAAA5fgAAQUIXgApCQBAoz7f6AIABURQYjGpoYEGTNIRRhqA08oHqB6npAYuCYJbrKbn9oj8aTwquvAiyMYKVnPXgRWEaxYFJmmrofFkOZ7kcN/aptaACvCriuA/i7kinChIJ/7iEA


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

eric said:


> Congrats Davey G, remember to aim for the main power generator.


Looks to me like he's sniffing its anus. Is it healthy DG?


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

That's no moon!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hairy McClairy from Donaldsons dairy?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ado said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Davey G, remember to aim for the main power generator.
> ...


Speaking of anus...
Is there a nod to stealthDuo in there, too, with a hook n line in the belly?
Or is that an artifact?


The Fishin' Musician said:


> That's no moon!


It's DaveyG's ass [ok, arse].


salticrak said:


> A foul bottom, a lick of anti foul should do it.


Same stuff?
http://www.antimonkeybutt.com/


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

thats interesting red.

i thought that was the concrete balls with holes in them they dropped to make your new artificial reefs and that the growth was new weeds and algae growing on said reef.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I think someone needs to analyze your logo collection Red, bit like ink blotches, I can see some issues coming to the surface 
Happy 10000 wook.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Ado said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Davey G, remember to aim for the main power generator.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Massive amounts of work have been done by the wookie to help make AKFF what it is today. Congrats Davey on a shiteload of posting.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughts gents. 

Wearing a ring is the weird.


----------

